# Straightening stick



## birdsfan (Nov 11, 2022)

A forum friend, who has limited tools at his disposal, asked if I could fashion a straightening stick for him. Seemed like an easy few minutes down in the shop. Like most projects I do, I figured out a way to make it more elaborate than it probably needed to be, but I think it came out pretty cool. Also gave me a chance to use the lathe, which I havent done since woodshop class in high school. 

It is fashioned out of a 1 1/2 inch thick hunk of oak I found in my scrap bin. Pretty imposing.....it could also be used to intimidate someone who sold you a crooked knife....


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 11, 2022)

Nice! I have a couple knives that need un-bending...


----------



## Bico Doce (Nov 11, 2022)

Amazing work as always! This straightening stick looks so good it should be displayed along with the knives.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 11, 2022)

Awesome!


----------



## deltaplex (Nov 11, 2022)

There are a lot of little, thoughtful details in the construction of that, I'm sure your friend will be ecstatic with the wonderful piece.


----------



## tostadas (Nov 11, 2022)

"straightening stick" sounds like something that would be standard issue for schoolteachers back in the days


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 11, 2022)

Is that a kojibo? Or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Lurkernomore (Nov 12, 2022)

I like me a half inch gap for the diagonal part. That way you can do thicker knives as well and the whole thing becomes easier to use. Also make sure the surfaces are taped up with some fabric tape to prevent scratching up polished knives.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Nov 13, 2022)

Lovely


----------

